# Make up and horse shows?



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually people put on full war paint at horse shows. That's part of the full turn out you know? You want your hair up and neat, your clothes pressed and cleaned, your horse shined and polished and you put your lipstick and eye shadow on....

Good luck!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help Farmpony!  I don't know about war paint, but I'll probably wear some :thumbsup:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Shows are about the only time I wear anything other than mascara!

Its just part of the polish. We doll up our horses, why shouldn't we? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha, you are right MH! (may I call you that? )

We deserve to look cute too :thumbsup:


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree and if your indoor add it a little more than usual cause the lights wash you out and make you look pale and silky. You want to look bright and glowing.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Bugs Bunny said:


> Haha, you are right MH! (may I call you that? )


Yes :lol:

All joking aside, here's my take from the judge's perspective. I judge quite a bit, mainly 4-H & open shows. When you take the time to look nice yourself it definitely goes a long way. Especially in Showmanship, Horsemanship/Equitation. Even if you aren't a fan of makeup (I'm not particularly) you don't want to walk in the ring looking like you just woke up. You should be as clean & polished as your horse. 

Good tip about being indoors and lighting. In that situation it's almost like doing stage makeup. 

Good luck at your show!


----------



## Bugs Bunny (Jun 8, 2011)

My show is all indoor (us Californians are too cheap to build indoor riding areas when it's California :lol but thanks for the tip! If/when I show in an indoor riding arena I'll totally go all out! Haha!

Good thing I can call you that, MH :wink: I totally see what you're saying. Especially in classes that are based off of the rider (ie equitation) because it really does make a prettier picture. 

Thanks for the help everyone, I really thought this was sort of a ridiculous question!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

You're welcome. Not a ridiculous question at all! My gpa told me a million times "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask". 

Hope you kick butt at your show! Please share pics with us after 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

No question is ridiculous if you are sencier with it. Have fun.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...unless you already know the answer.... Then I wonder, why'd you ask if you knew the answer???

LOL.... I actually have show jewelry that I wear as well....


----------

